# Leaving collars on your goats



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking at photos it seems some of you leave collars on your goats permanently. 

I can see the benefits and would like to do it with my dairies, but I am afraid to do it because I had a doe this year get her collar snagged on the tree in her yard, she hung herself. 

Your thoughts?

Can you get collars that will break in emergencies?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

well my mum as a nurse had a lanyard for her ID that could snap open when pulled enough, because sometimes pateints are crazy and pose a big danger for nurses, especially with ID tags around their necks.

So you could probably find them for goats

One thing though, wouldnt they somehow be able to rub them off?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

That sounds like something that would suit me, Alyssa. I am after a collar that they can leave on, that I can grab and lead them to the milk stand with, but if they get it caught on something and they pull hard enough it will break. I suppose if they rubbed hard on something they might get it off but I could deal with putting them back on every now and then if it meant that the risk of strangling was minimal. 

The doe that hung herself was a $2000 doe from Mugambi stud, fully imported from south africa as an embryo :tears: 

Btw I love that you have a ticker for sydney show!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh wow.. 
Seems the bad things happen to the things that cost the most :doh:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

my goats all have collars - and actually none of them are the "break away" type. You can get them with plastic buckles that snap open though, if pulled hard enough. However if you try to tie one up with that kind of collar they'll quickly learn how much pressure is needed to open it (as Will did :roll: )


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I also use the colllar's with the plastic buckles. I also make sure they are adjustable and on the large size . If there is a problem first the collar gets larger and if the pressure is constant the buckle will break. The secret is to buy cheap ones . I get mine at the dollar store . They also come in handy at kidding time . I color code moms and babies. I have boe's and hubby and son find it hard to tell who goes with who when its time to put them up at night.
Karen


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

weevil, yeah I had thought of that problem. But they all know how to tie up and I wouldn't be tying them by the collars, just grabbing them to lead them to the milk stand, then they are in the head bail. 

thanks very much for the input Karen. You think Boers are difficult to tell apart, try white angoras :scratch: I tag them as soon as they are born because they are all white and all look the same as tiny kids ... and I cant tell who belongs to who!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I use plastic chain with breakaway connector link. I liked them so much I bought the chain in bulk and make my own. If you might be interested, let me know and I'd be happy to make you some. Depending on chain (plastic) size the usually run about 4.00 each. I have pictures of them on my goats, but it is too big to put on this post apparently, so PM me for a pic or any questions. Denise


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I NEVER ;leave them on at all, BUT with that said mine all have horns. It is way to easy for a got with horns to butt another one and get the horn stuck on the collars. I have seen two dead goats because of them getting tangled.
Even if you do not have horned goats, we have a girl around here that had her pygmy goat just over something and the collar got hung up on something.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I NEVER leave collars on my goats. It's surprising what they can get hung up on even if there's barely anything in the pen. If you have barely anything in the pen and nothing sticking out or horned goats then it would probably be ok. I don't risk it though. I've seen goats easily get caught on branches.... the horns of other goats....fencing. It's just really risky for me, but it would depend on the situation. Hope I don't sound to harsh, it just scares me thinking of leaving collars on our precious goaties.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I use the breakaway collars from Hoeggers for my milkers. I have used nylon collars before with no problems as well, BUT, I have a horror story about 'collars' that are not break away... Early this spring shortly after my does freshened, I needed some collars, but had forgotten to order them (most of them disappear over the summer as they come off so easily...), so I tied twine around some of the more stubborn ones. BAD, BAD idea. One of those does with a twine collar, was bossing one of the dry yearlings around and somehow got the other goat's leg between her collar and her neck. Then of course she panicked and they twisted around and around. By the time I got there the yearling's rear hoof was up by her hip and completely twisted around. The bone was severed right above the hock. HORRIBLE! Thankfully the bone didn't go through her skin. We were able to save her and her leg, but it will never be the same. Anyway, I will NEVER leave twine on a goat as a collar. I do still grab collarless goats with twine, but it comes off before they go back with the others.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

if they are dumb goats.. i get the breakaway plastic collars.. but like bird.shes gets a normal collar.. i've never had a n issue with keeping collars on.. and for me if i have an emergency, everyones collared and ready to go.. i could walk like 4 at a time and get out fast


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I keep collars on for that very reason SDK, and so it is easier to handle them all everyday. We have never had any problems with collars.. yet.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the plastic link collars are cheap and safe.. and thankfully everyone but AURORA the demon are polite


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have collars on every one of my goats (ok - not all as my new batch that I am ordering will be the ones for all the new goats). But I put them on loose so that they can slide their head out if they need. They are not break aways. I have had collars on them ever since I got into goats and (knock on wood) have never had an issue due to a collar. Some even have charms on their colars with their name and the address - like the dog name tags. I am getting a bunch made up with the ranch name and the phone number incase one makes an escape artist move!

I do have the plastic chain ones for the sheep - but haven't put them on yet. Project for this next week - catch WILD sheep and put colors on - :shocked: Anyway - I bought the chain at Lowes / Home Depot for like 50 cents a foot!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea lowes and home depot sell the chain cheap


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

All of our goats wear collars all the time. Never had problems. . . . yet. Let's hope there are none. 

We buy the cheap ones from the dollar store and I am sure they would break with enough pressure.

Like SDK and Amos. I like having collars in case of an emergency. I can lead them easier and catch them easier (if they are not so tame).


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't leave collars on mainly because my goaties chew on them. None of mine run from me when I try to catch them so that's not an issue. I only put collars on them when I'm doing something with them outside of their pen. I use the kind with the plastic clasp things so they are super quick to put on when I need to.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> if they are dumb goats.. :ROFL:


 Girl you crack me up!

I dont leave collars on the Boers either. Most of them are tame enough that if I need to I can put a collar on em to bring out. They all have horns except for the Nubian.
They dont even get collars when transporting. Shove them in take collars off.

I would think having a hornless herd with break away collars would be fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have collars on 24/7 only had one mishap in 12 years and that was with them being tied out.


When I had a horned goat in there with them I made sure their collars were sized big enough to slip off their necks if need be.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nancy d said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > if they are dumb goats.. :ROFL:
> ...


what?? i do have some fairly dumb goats.. like ying.. i call her ding-a-ying .. she had a pvc antenna taped to her horns for MONTHS cause she kept getting her head stuck and i had to cut the fences cause her heads so dang big


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Because of what my boss dose with her goats we leave collars on. Even my son Pani has one on. Makes it easier to handle the goats because we are always loading and unloading them into a trailer and also the stalls in the barn.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All of mine have their collars on 24/7....they are the plastic clip type from the dollar store, and will break if need be, my boys are another story, as rambunctious as they are I don't leave collars on them for fear of someones horns getting caught. All but 2 of my 9 goats have horns.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am one that does NOT use collars of any kind on my goats. My goats have to much woodlands to browse on, and I am so fearful of them getting caught up on a branch or something and not being able to break free. Now if they just browsed in a pasture or something I may have considered it. But since they spend alot of time in the woods I just worry to much. :?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We use the plastic chain collars, and the few times that our goats have got their heads caught in the fence, they'e been able to break the chain links. We bring our goats in the milk barn twice a day when they are milking, so it is much easier to keep collars with numbers on them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I personally do not use colars 24-7...I had a friend that had a goat, that had one on 24-7 and how she did it, I have no idea.....her collar..... somehow slipped off her neck and ended up over her nose...she died from suffocation.....her kids were orphans, and had to be bottle fed.....I also fear , they can hang themselves, so I rather not take the chance.... :shocked:  :worried:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I think this one totally depends on your situation. I agree that if you have goats in a treed area, collars can be a potential safety issue. My pens are open, nothing to hang up on. Plus, I let my NDs out to free browse without a fence, so they occasionally wander next door or just don't feel like coming back when I call them. Also I hand breed my does so it's a convenient way to hold them in place. I would not be without collars. But again, the circumstances can dictate collars or no.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have collars on my older goats, but none on my kids. I leave them on for safety in case of fire. That way I can grab the adults and the kids will usually follow.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I have collars and tags on my two goats. Only because they break out and our neighbors have a tendency to call 911 when they see them walking down the street.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to do what you have to do in your (anyone's) particular situation.
Once at the fair a fairgoer told me a goat in the next pen had her leg stuck in her collar. If she had paniced it could have been deadly. As it was she was just laying down. But I removed the collar, wasnt going to fish her leg out.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We leave a collar on Miracle 24/7. It's the kind with the plastic snap thingy. I always make them big enough so she can get out if need be. We also don't have any trees that she could get caught on. She has gotten her own horn stuck in her collar, but it was never tight enough to cut off air supply. In fact when she does it, the stupid witch won't let me touch her so I can get it off her horn! I have to chase her down!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine always have collars. They have one put on when they first kid and it stays on until they die of old age.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

This is a reeeeeeeally old thread guys


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

my goats have horns and collars. I give them bells. so I find them easier. the buck can't sneak up on me. and I hear what they r up to. like invading the garden or breaking through the fence. they also use the bells to hear each other. yes they got stuck with their collars but they also learn. they got stuck in the fence one several times and one one time than they got it. I even have a catch line [ a4 feet piece of rope she drags along] on one because there is not enough grain to trick her and I don't have time to run after her all the time. only two times I found two in trouble but they survived. 
and here a story about collars are dangerous for humans. we had a weather two years ago. he was less than half a year old. my wife put two fingers through his collar to pull him off a garden plant. this guy spun around several times and broke her middle finger.
I see more advantages than danger in having halters.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a doe with horns get caught on anothers collar..she almost choked her to death trying to get loose..These were regular dog collars.. Thank God I was out with them when it happened. every one got their collars removed...I now use the plastic break away collars but every one has that collar rubbed bald spot I hate lol..


----------

